# speed or KE?



## #1hunter123 (Oct 24, 2006)

which would yo rater have speed or KE?


----------



## puddin (Aug 8, 2004)

#1hunter123 said:


> which would yo rater have speed or KE?


KE harder for it to moved in the wind.


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

ke=.5*mass*speed squared.
you need speed for ke so id rather have a fast bow and the ke will follow
bissen


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

man so true i was gunna post along those lines but you awnsered it pefectly so yeah speed adn ke will follow and death after that


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

If all else is equal, which it never really is, I prefer K.E in a hunting situation and speed on a 3D course...

Bissen does have a very valid point...
My 2 cents


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

If you use a heavy arrow it will slow down you arrow speed but there will be so mutch momentum behind the arrow that KE does not always fallow speed....but to answer your question i would prefer to have KE i just like to make sure if i hit that shoulder im going to cause as mutch damnage as possible.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

bissen00 said:


> ke=.5*mass*speed squared.
> you need speed for ke so id rather have a fast bow and the ke will follow
> bissen


i couldnt have said it better my self the combination of speed and a some what heavy arrow is devistating because of all the ke


----------



## JoeZoo (Oct 22, 2006)

*I'll take*

Papertuning for true flight and lots of practice.


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

What bowhunter wouldn't take penetration(ke) over speed. The question is kind of worded funny since k.e. and speed aren't opposites. A more logical one would have been speed vs. weight since both of these are what affects your total k.e. output.


----------



## xxX_Matt_Xxx (Nov 13, 2005)

*um guys...*

KE and speed are almost directly related

KE= 1/2mv^2

if you have high velocity then of course the kenetic energy would increase
if you have high kenetic energy the velocity will increase

but the variable that significantly moderates the two is mass

the mass is not the weight of the drawstring exerted on the arrow but the actual mass of the arrow

the heavier the arrow the lower the speed but the higher the kenetic energy

and like most non-linear trends there is a limit to where this rule applies

you will reach a point where the mass of the arrow significantly decreased the speed- therefore decreasing the KE

so really there is no way to attain maximum KE or maximum velocity without hindering one variable

so its good to have a good balance of both as thats all youll be able get:tongue:


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 10, 2005)

I want both. I think I have acheived a great mix that flys great out of my setup.. Plenty fast and almost nothing that I wouldnt hunt with it...


----------

